# Need info on Trailer-Lite by R-Vision



## Jan Rogers (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi,
We're looking at a 26" 1999 Trailer-Lite by R-Vision.  This will be our first trailer and we've not heard much about this brand.  We know we can tow it, but are wondering about the overall reliability/reputation of these light weight trailers.  How well do they hold up, etc?  Any info would be helpful.
Thanks,
Jan


----------



## C Nash (Feb 7, 2002)

Need info on Trailer-Lite by R-Vision

Jan, You can go to http://www.trail-lite.com/ and find some pretty good info on the trail-lite. Hay, they sold me when they said they used race car technology to build them!! Lot of good lite weights coming in the market now.  I still believe you have to loose some durability with the lite weights but,we have been very pleased with our 278 cougar lite weight so far.  I think the trail lite is a quality entry level unit.  Is there any dealers in your area that will service it, if needed? If the price is right and you like the floor plan GO FOR IT

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com

Edited by - c nash on Feb 07 2002  11:24:26 PM


----------

